# Cheeky f***er



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Just had a PM from a member informing me that it was my last chance to sell him one of my bling kits. WTF, I received a PM the other day that contained nothing but my own ad, replied twice asking him if he wanted a kit or if it was just an enquiry and then I get this PM tonight. Some people have no fucking manners :evil: Needless to say, he's now having to buy a kit from somewhere else, at more than twice the price. Tosser :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lmao..........stevie chill dude ure all muscle stressed...........willl send secretary round to massage shoulder muscles.
his loss ure gain or will be with 20% vat


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I just couldn't believe the cheek of the fucker mate, my last chance to sell him one of my kits, yeah right. Saw a very bright shade of red for a moment :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Steve try to be in sales 7 days a week m8ee......pain in the proverbial but have to be polite bud


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I was polite gaz, I said "fuck off, please" :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ROFLMFAO..........hello sir..........yes we have that for sale.............no MO FO ITS THIS MUCH AS PER ADVERT lol

jokin btw bud


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That's why I'm not in sales mate, very low tolerance levels for dick heads and won't bow and scrape to anybody.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Unbefuckinglievable mate!

Forward him this


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Problem sorted, we've agreed to disagree. He disagree's that he's got attitude problems and I agree that he's a tosser and he's still not getting a "bling" kit for 30 quid


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think if they are new to the site the way the pm system works may be different to what they are used to, as I have had lots of people think they have pm'd me when I haven't actually ever received anything. I tracked it down to people typing charlie into the to box but then not clicking on add and not noticing it hadn't sent.

Nevertheless it sounds like there was some unecessary attitude from the individual which is a shame.

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bling me. Me bling! He no bling. You bling?

Happy days.

So he is full of pooh!?

20% VAT yikes that sounds painful boys.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

LMAO. You are quite right Steve, unfortunately a large percentage of this population seems to live with the misguided idea that the customer is always right. The truth is that the customer is in fact rarely right, but we 'the retailers' allow them their illusion of being right so as to extract from their pockets the money which once passed over does indeed make the whole thing right.
However, I, like you, fully reserve the right not to do business with buckwheats. As long as my bank manager does not find out everything will be just right.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It works like this: the customer is always right, unless they're inarticulate, in which case they're probably wrong.

I would suggest that someone who just sends you a copy of your own advert is a clown. It's like walking into a shop and pointing at a picture in a brochure, or walking into a buffet and pointing at the thing you want to eat. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok heres one for ya..........

recently bought an ali scaffold tower to do a job that is nearly 6 meters high, so i buy a tower with safe working height 6.3 meters. cant use it tho as it only comes with one platform to stand on and max two guys can reach up to fit it is 2.2 meters.

hmmmmm summat not right here i thought.....will ring them and of course they will say oh sorry we have missed a part sir.

nope.......thats it, nowt more to come and cannot use it on site work as H&E regs state i need another platform.
ring them again......we can sell you one sir it will be.........coff excuse me sonny you want to sell me a platform to make what you have sold me H&E compliant?????

email to trading standards with cc'd copy to scaffold company.

dear sir blah blah blah pics attached and scanned copy of instruction manual supplied. office had phone call from geberal manager of scaff company wanting to meet me monday. gave the address of my solicitor for meeting to be held.....result two new platforms on a courier on monday to be delivered on tuesday. (think i'll have a drink tonight)
nite all off for a meal out xxx


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Right, I've had quite enough of you Steveie, I've never asked you this before and never contacted you, so this is your last chance to send me £20

There, put that in your pipe and smoke it outdoors!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am giving away easy to install engine cover bling kits. The kits include;
14 x M6 s/s counter sunk alan key bolts
14 x counter sunk aluminium washers, in siver or black
2 x M6 aluminium threaded inserts (so no rivetting involved)
6 x M6 screw in threaded inserts (again, no rivetting involved)

postage is also free.

Steve, saw your add, you have two days to send me my free kit or else i will go elsewhere. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> I am giving away easy to install engine cover bling kits. The kits include;
> 14 x M6 s/s counter sunk alan key bolts
> 14 x counter sunk aluminium washers, in siver or black
> 2 x M6 aluminium threaded inserts (so no rivetting involved)
> ...


----------

